# 1 month cut?



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

I am desperately trying to drop down to the 8-9% BF range. I am currently about 12% at 188lbs and 5'9". I havent been past this BFP since I was 18 . 

Its almost lake time here in the valley and there is no freaking way I'm sporting luv handles this year! Need to know about how many calories I should be taking in and at what percentages (p/f/c). I currently WT 3 days and do Cardio 3 days a week. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2004)

Try and read the stickys at the topofthe page, they will quide you through everything you need to know.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

One month isn't very long... you should have started 2 months ago... but you can still make some progress...


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> One month isn't very long... you should have started 2 months ago... but you can still make some progress...




I actually started 2 months ago, but only have one month left until we start hitting the lake. I was 205lbs when I started. So I've made progress. Just getting a bit discouraged since I realized I'm running out of time. I checked out the stickies and there is a ton of info there thanks! Can't find a basis for calorie intake but I might not be looking in the right place.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 9, 2004)

Try Twin Peak's Carb Cycling.  If you follow it strictly, you will drop the fat fast.  Many have used it with great success.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Try Twin Peak's Carb Cycling.  If you follow it strictly, you will drop the fat fast.  Many have used it with great success.


Will I still retain muscle mass cutting all carbs 2 times a week like that though?


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Try and read the stickys at the topofthe page, they will quide you through everything you need to know.



Sweet! Found what I was looking for. Thanks for help all


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2004)

I am currently doing TP carb cycling and I like it alot.  It was tricky at first and unless you stay strict you don't see those fast results.  I have been going pretty hardcore and trying to do it to the best of my ability and I see some progress.  My strength is still there completely and I have been getting stronger each week.  I don't feel I have been losing LBM however I do see some changes in my body.  More veins, less fat in certain areas.  I just can't wait to see how I look in another 3 months.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> I am currently doing TP carb cycling and I like it alot.  It was tricky at first and unless you stay strict you don't see those fast results.  I have been going pretty hardcore and trying to do it to the best of my ability and I see some progress.  My strength is still there completely and I have been getting stronger each week.  I don't feel I have been losing LBM however I do see some changes in my body.  More veins, less fat in certain areas.  I just can't wait to see how I look in another 3 months.



True.

If you eat like you should on the High Carb days, and the cheat like a mofo on the other days, you are screwed.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2004)

and for the ladies (not to be sexist but it seems the women do this more)....you're ALSO screwed if you decide to trim back your carbs on high carb days and/or make up for a cheat by adding in a no carb day etc. etc.

seems like people overwhelming love TPs carb cycling and get great results when they don't mess with it.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cheese *_
> I am desperately trying to drop down to the 8-9% BF range.



_ I suggest that you change your avatar. _


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 12, 2004)

It takes me a good while to cut..I really dont think a month is long enough...even if you took the unnatural route...But you definately can get there before the summer is in full swing...


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2004)

I started a new thread with my diet and calorie intakes. No one has responded yet but it would give you a better idea as to what I'm eating. I believe I'm eating well, just not sure how much i should be eating. I prefer to stick to a 6 day a week diet and maybe refeed on the 7th for 6hours or so. Any suggestions on calories or the refeed? Here is my diet again.

Cheese


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Try Twin Peak's Carb Cycling.  If you follow it strictly, you will drop the fat fast.  Many have used it with great success.



Not sure if you have seen it, but this months issue of Mind and Muscle (released yesterday) has a detailed follow up on Carb Cycling -- it is a Q and A of numbers questions asked.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 13, 2004)

Could someone post this article?  Thanks


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Could someone post this article?  Thanks



Definatly, I dont have anywhere that sells mags by me.  I would love to read it.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=232&pf=1&noupdate=1


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 13, 2004)

I think you can go from 12% to 10% in a month. Shouldn't be a problem, you're only looking at roughly a 1-2 pound loss there.

Peace.


----------

